# not to be repeated



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Guess what I did. Something not to be repeated, it could be repeated but i advise against. With a bit of luck it could work again, however it’s risky, it could lead to deactivation.

It was late. I was tired. Yes, i am driving. The demand in my market is nonstop, pax complaining they wait long time to get a ride, and are very appreciative. A nice change, i get more cash tips than ever, and words of admiration, and appreciation. However the increased demand is not reflected in any type of purple zone, rarely. Lyft piles up rides faster than i can say last ride.

I will often get a scheduled ride that’s half an hour away, usually late at night. No way am i going to drive across town on the highway for that. But one time i accepted, to see if the route is changed later and ride cancelled as often as it happens. 
Nope. So i slowly drive, not planning to go there, but drive in the opposite direction. Ten minutes later, nothing happens, i keep adding miles, and the ride is still on. Five minutes later, i decide to say i’ve arrived, although i’m farther away. I do that because: 1) i see the scheduled time is up at 11.07pm, and i’m at 11.11pm now, so i figure that if the ride hasn’t been cancelled, and the pax did not try to contact me, it means it’s a hospital ride paid by for insurance. 2) let’s experiment.
So then a minute later i say i picked up pax. Surprisingly, it works although i’m nowhere near.
I drive for a few minutes on the highway towards home, in the opposite direction, and then drop off the pax i never picked up. The ride ends normally, and i earn $10. 


But what happens a few minutes later is i get a message and email from Lyft, with a warning that my account has been flagged for bad pax behavior, and if repeated, will lead to deactivation.
This was just an experiment, that’s all. I think it’s fair, considering they don’t consider my time is worth anything.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Sooooo can you just get to the part where you wear your grandmothers skin as a cape or is that part in episode 8?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

oishiin driving said:


> Guess what I did. Something not to be repeated, it could be repeated but i advise against. With a bit of luck it could work again, however it's risky, it could lead to deactivation.
> 
> It was late. I was tired. Yes, i am driving. The demand in my market is nonstop, pax complaining they wait long time to get a ride, and are very appreciative. A nice change, i get more cash tips than ever, and words of admiration, and appreciation. However the increased demand is not reflected in any type of purple zone, rarely. Lyft piles up rides faster than i can say last ride.
> 
> ...


At least you know not to do this again. And yes, a second occurrence would validate it on Lyft's end.

Don't think I would try, what you did; however, with Lyft, have damn sure felt like it. Those 30 minute pickup requests, which I decline, are nuisance.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Sounds like fraud to me.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

welikecamping said:


> Sounds like fraud to me.


Concur, it would definitely classify in the fraud category.

Which is one more reason I've never actually done such a thing. Obviously, just plain bad morals as well.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

While I do not disagree with putting the grift on Gr*yft*, this is not something that I would do. The only reason that I would not do it is that it would be too easy to get popped. Original Poster can consider himself fortunate that he received only a warning. I have known of drivers who have been waitlisted or even de-activated for less. Original Poster would do well to consider that warning his only warning on that practice and not to repeat it. As much of a shuffler as I am, and, as much as I will game the thing, even I would simply decline that job. If the job is too far or a scheduled, you simply decline it. I decline all scheduleds as a matter of routine.

In my market, neither F*ub*a*r* nor Gr*yft* show you when the job is due, just that it is a scheduled. If a job were due in a minute or two, I might accept it. Gr*yft* does show the pickup address. For this reason, I can tell if it is a Medicaid transport, so I will, of course, decline it, as I hate third party jobs. F*ub*a*r* makes it more difficult, as I must first figure out if it has changed the map orientation and compressed the map. Once I have figured out that, I must re-orient and expand the map, again. Finally, I must figure out where the job is. I must do this before the job expires. I can do that in the city, due to several advantages that I have. It is more difficult in the suburbs. When in doubt, I simply decline or let expire.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> While I do not disagree with putting the grift on Gr*yft*, this is not something that I would do. The only reason that I would not do it is that it would be too easy to get popped. Original Poster can consider himself fortunate that he received only a warning. I have known of drivers who have been waitlisted or even de-activated for less. Original Poster would do well to consider that warning his only warning on that practice and not to repeat it. As much of a shuffler as I am, and, as much as I will game the thing, even I would simply decline that job. If the job is too far or a scheduled, you simply decline it. I decline all scheduleds as a matter of routine.
> 
> In my market, neither F*ub*a*r* nor Gr*yft* show you when the job is due, just that it is a scheduled. If a job were due in a minute or two, I might accept it. Gr*yft* does show the pickup address. For this reason, I can tell if it is a Medicaid transport, so I will, of course, decline it, as I hate third party jobs. F*ub*a*r* makes it more difficult, as I must first figure out if it has changed the map orientation and compressed the map. Once I have figured out that, I must re-orient and expand the map, again. Finally, I must figure out where the job is. I must do this before the job expires. I can do that in the city, due to several advantages that I have. It is more difficult in the suburbs. When in doubt, I simply decline or let expire.


Hey, Another.. thnx for a reply. 
Yes, the only reason it worked was i figured out this would be a hospital pickup, and that the pax would not be there because they didn't call or text by the time schedule expired. So i would be driving there for 30 mins, wait 5 mins, and nobody would be there. I said 'GPS' issue when arriving, is why it worked. 
But it's interesting that Lyft was able to pick up on that.
Other than this one time, i decline such long pick ups, of course.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Your like some people . 
Pic up that passenger from a doctors office. Drive pax to point b . You ask is this a insurance ride ? 
Pax is dropped off but you keep the app running for will say 30 minutes and 25 miles . You finally end the ride at a different hospital and type in a 4 star and a note . Passenger did not know how to make a different stop and put that hospital address in the note. Collect a additional 30 dollars . This is done very common . Now you get a message ...... This trip is monitored and has zero other stops allowed when you accept them . Have i done it im not saying Do i care if i get deactivated nope.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

oishiin driving said:


> Guess what I did. Something not to be repeated, it could be repeated but i advise against. With a bit of luck it could work again, however it's risky, it could lead to deactivation.
> 
> It was late. I was tired. Yes, i am driving. The demand in my market is nonstop, pax complaining they wait long time to get a ride, and are very appreciative. A nice change, i get more cash tips than ever, and words of admiration, and appreciation. However the increased demand is not reflected in any type of purple zone, rarely. Lyft piles up rides faster than i can say last ride.
> 
> ...


I did the exact same thing last year. Only thing is, after starting the Lyft ride I got an Uber ride, and then another and another. $200 uber dollars later I realized I had never turned off the Lyft ride. Final payout that ride was $106.

I wrote to Lyft because at that time I still had a conscience. They never replied or took the money back.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Uberchampion said:


> I did the exact same thing last year. Only thing is, after starting the Lyft ride I got an Uber ride, and then another and another. $200 uber dollars later I realized I had never turned off the Lyft ride. Final payout that ride was $106.
> 
> I wrote to Lyft because at that time I still had a conscience. They never replied or took the money back.


Yeah, they sent a warning but didn't take the money back.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> Your like some people .
> Pic up that passenger from a doctors office. Drive pax to point b . You ask is this a insurance ride ?
> Pax is dropped off but you keep the app running for will say 30 minutes and 25 miles . You finally end the ride at a different hospital and type in a 4 star and a note . Passenger did not know how to make a different stop and put that hospital address in the note. Collect a additional 30 dollars . This is done very common . Now you get a message ...... This trip is monitored and has zero other stops allowed when you accept them . Have i done it im not saying Do i care if i get deactivated nope.


Interesting, however, I have very high moral standards that would preclude me from engaging in such practices.
&#128526;


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Interesting, however, I have very high moral standards that would preclude me from engaging in such practices.
> &#128526;


Well one day you could be on the road for 10 hours trying to pay the house payment.
Lyft could screw you over a few times with cancel fees and re direct you deal
You may need the money bad and it may not be coming in no matter the lack of hours you work,
You see a option to get paid you take it .
Now is it wrong to do so ? yes sure . Do you have a choice but to do so ? Idk a person situation to speak for them.
Is lyft taking advantage of its drivers ?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Dire circumstances do not justify stealing.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> Well one day you could be on the road for 10 hours trying to pay the house payment.
> Lyft could screw you over a few times with cancel fees and re direct you deal
> You may need the money bad and it may not be coming in no matter the lack of hours you work,
> You see a option to get paid you take it .
> ...


And one could rationalize quite a few crimes utilizing that logic. I remain very confident that I'd never engage in that behavior.

Also, once someone begins "rationalizing", in that fashion, it snowballs into something far worse.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> And one could rationalize quite a few crimes utilizing that logic. I remain very confident that I'd never engage in that behavior.
> 
> Also, once someone begins "rationalizing", in that fashion, it snowballs into something far worse.


I disagree with something worse .
But desperate times sometimes call for desperate actions . Kids need food somebody has to feed them.
If you have never been in a dyer situation you should not be commenting on this topic.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

OMG you guys, i said: not to be repeated. This was an experiment. That’s it.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> Well one day you could be on the road for 10 hours trying to pay the house payment.
> Lyft could screw you over a few times with cancel fees and re direct you deal
> You may need the money bad and it may not be coming in no matter the lack of hours you work,
> You see a option to get paid you take it .
> ...


Lyft is a pain in the rear company. And nerdy as well. Therefore, rarely drive for them. They're strictly backup and couldn't care less if I lost them.

With that being said, will not say they're taking advantage of drivers. I simply choose other options. If their culture was different, would definitely be utilizing them much more.

And it wouldn't matter to me how Lyft was treating their drivers when comes to rationalizing certain behavior. It wouldn't factor in at all.



kingcorey321 said:


> I disagree with something worse .
> But desperate times sometimes call for desperate actions . Kids need food somebody has to feed them.
> If you have never been in a dyer situation you should not be commenting on this topic.


Yes, I still have every right to comment, and judge, with respect to this behavior.

And will. Thank you
&#128526;


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

welikecamping said:


> Dire circumstances do not justify stealing.


When lyft screwed me out of 2 streak bonuses in 2 days and refused to even discuss adjusting it, i took matters into my own hands and did something like this while I ran uber trips. I refuse to be a victim if their theft so I have no problem stealing it back.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

welikecamping said:


> Dire circumstances do not justify stealing.


Very well stated.
&#128077;


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> When lyft screwed me out of 2 streak bonuses in 2 days and refused to even discuss adjusting it, i took matters into my own hands and did something like this while I ran uber trips. I refuse to be a victim if their theft so I have no problem stealing it back.


Years ago, someone broke the window on my truck, then went to considerable effort to destroy the console bezel to steal a cheap radio. The deductible to fix all the damage was greater than the cost of the cheap radio. Person was never caught.

Using your logic, I would be justified in breaking car windows and stealing cheap radios.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

welikecamping said:


> Dire circumstances do not justify stealing.


Tell that to Lyft and Uber


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> When lyft screwed me out of 2 streak bonuses in 2 days and refused to even discuss adjusting it, i took matters into my own hands and did something like this while I ran uber trips. I refuse to be a victim if their theft so I have no problem stealing it back.


It is justified in your mind only. The legal world doesn't recognize one shred of your fallacy. Neither does mainstream America.

It is your business, not mine. But since you insist on bragging about it here, I will comment.

Guessing you're feeling very insecure, possibly guilty, about this behavior? Would also guess you're trying to receive some kind of validation on this forum?

Please take it elsewhere as you are making rideshare drivers look bad. Most of us don't agree with you.

My two cents.
&#128526;



Uberchampion said:


> Tell that to Lyft and Uber


Lyft and Uber are not stealing by any definition whatsoever.

Would love to see you in court. That would be entertaining!
&#128513;


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Interesting, however, I have very high moral standards that would preclude me from engaging in such practices.
> &#128526;


It's too bad you don't hold Uber to the same lofty moral standards you claim to hold for yourself.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Would love to see you in court. That would be entertaining!


A bit kinky but whatever floats your boat Miamikid...


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> It's too bad you don't hold Uber to the same lofty moral standards you claim to hold for yourself.


We live in different worlds. Have no interest in visiting yours at all.

But would thoroughly enjoy watching "you people" try justifying your fallacies in front of a judge. That would be cool to observe.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> We live in different worlds. Have no interest in visiting yours at all.
> 
> But would thoroughly enjoy watching "you people" try justifying your fallacies in front of a judge. That would be cool to observe.


In front of a judge? LOL.

Suffice to say I've never done anything like the OP described.

The problem with someone like you who bends and twists themselves into a pretzel in their attempts to justify Uber's immoral behavior lacks credibility when they claim high moral standards for themselves.

A person with truly high moral standards would be repulsed by the immoral behavior of Uber.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> In front of a judge? LOL.
> 
> Suffice to say I've never done anything like the OP described.
> 
> ...


In your opinion only. The rest of us LOVE Uber.

BTW, anyone who drives for Uber, and doesn't love Uber, is a damn fool. Be appreciative.

TRUMP 2020!


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> TRUMP 2020!


Only if there are enough Americans still around to vote for him. Right now I believe its covid 2020 in the lead


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I dunno about "loving" Uber, but I do know what I am getting into and I am willing to accept the terms for now. If it got to the point where I was unwilling, I would quit rather than steal from them, but that's just me.



Uberchampion said:


> Tell that to Lyft and Uber


Okay.

Hello, Lyft? Uber? Just wanted you to know that I believe dire circumstances do not justify stealing. mmmmmmkay?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

welikecamping said:


> I dunno about "loving" Uber, but I do know what I am getting into and I am willing to accept the terms for now. If it got to the point where I was unwilling, I would quit rather than steal from them, but that's just me.
> 
> 
> Okay.
> ...


Excellent response.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> When lyft screwed me out of 2 streak bonuses in 2 days and refused to even discuss adjusting it, i took matters into my own hands and did something like this while I ran uber trips. I refuse to be a victim if their theft so I have no problem stealing it back.


When is it stealing when your taking back what is rightfully yours ?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> When is it stealing when your taking back what is rightfully yours ?


Again, would LOVE to see you explain that to a judge.
&#129315;


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Again, would LOVE to see you explain that to a judge.
> &#129315;


You are an excellent troll.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> The legal world doesn't recognize


That much is correct. If, for some reason, something like this actually did get in front of a judge, the judge would not side with the driver.



MiamiKid said:


> Would also guess you're trying to receive some kind of validation on this forum?


....................."..taking @Disgusted Driver 's side, one hundred per-cent............"............._there_ is his "validation....,....



MiamiKid said:


> Please take it elsewhere


Read your own words _infra_. He has as much right to comment as do you. While I am not on the Right, I agree with you boys on the Right when you accuse the Left of double standards. Despite that, here you are bearing a double standard.



MiamiKid said:


> I still have every right to comment, and judge................And will.





MiamiKid said:


> as you are making rideshare drivers look bad. Most of us don't agree with you.


Speak "virtually" for yourself.



MiamiKid said:


> Lyft and Uber are not stealing by any definition whatsoever.


Both of them steal. They simply get away with it.



Nats121 said:


> It's too bad you don't hold Uber to the same lofty moral standards you claim to hold for yourself.


........part time Uber Troll...........................


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You are an excellent troll.


Yeah right. A troll because I don't condone crooked, sleazy behavior.

Don't think so. Keep up the sleaze. You're guaranteed to stay sub minimum wage for a long time. As you deserve.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

This reminds me of those people that live stream their crimes on facebook



MiamiKid said:


> Yeah right. A troll because I don't condone crooked, sleazy behavior.
> 
> Don't think so. Keep up the sleaze. You're guaranteed to stay sub minimum wage for a long time. As you deserve.


you're not a troll bro, just misunderstood, **** the haters


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Yeah right. A troll because I don't condone crooked, sleazy behavior.
> 
> Don't think so. Keep up the sleaze. You're guaranteed to stay sub minimum wage for a long time. As you deserve.


And yet you do condone that behavior in your president. Curious.


----------



## flataffect (Jan 19, 2018)

I suggest shuffling twice in this instance. Once during the initial request, then again mozambique style when they re-request after the introductory shuffle.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Sooooo can you just get to the part where you wear your grandmothers skin as a cape or is that part in episode 8?


does skin make a GOOD CAPE ?

( asking for a Friend !)


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Yeah right. A troll because I don't condone crooked, sleazy behavior.


You do more than merely condone "crooked, sleazy" behavior from Uber, you cheer it on.

When all else fails, your fallback defense for Uber's bad behavior has been to claim that's business.

According to Uber, drivers are business owners as well, yet your standards for how businesses should behave does a 180 when the business owners are the drivers.

When a business matter involves the drivers, you become a champion of business ethics, eager to jump on the drivers for any perceived "transgression".

You also become a champion consumer advocate when something involves the drivers, eagerly calling for pax to "report" drivers to Uber.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> You do more than merely condone "crooked, sleazy" behavior from Uber, you cheer it on.
> 
> When all else fails, your fallback defense for Uber's bad behavior has been to claim that's business.
> 
> ...





Nats121 said:


> You do more than merely condone "crooked, sleazy" behavior from Uber, you cheer it on.
> 
> When all else fails, your fallback defense for Uber's bad behavior has been to claim that's business.
> 
> ...


Yes, most drivers (90%+), are business owners and conduct themselves very professionally. They utilize Uber the way it's meant to be.

I'm talking about about the 2 - 3%, of drivers on this forum, who do absolutely nothing but complain and hate. So, will strike back, hard, at these losers.

My two cents.
&#128526;


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Yesterday i had the same situation. I accepted (for experiment), drove 30 mins across town, taking my time. And it was a hospital pick up. This time i got a message from her which hospital entrance she’s at. Drove her home 12 mins, made $4.65, no purple zone, no tip.
But i learned that Lyft must have some kind of an algorithm that prioritises hospital healthcare workers, because there is no way i wouldn’t have a closer request when i keep having non stop requests all day, three per minute.
That’s how it is when you’re the only driver in a big city.

The only problem driving right now is there is nowhere to go to pee.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

^^^ If you're a male, the world is your bathroom......adapt and conquer.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

oishiin driving said:


> Guess what I did.


Have not told this story before.
Couple of years ago got a select ping in a gated neighborhood. Called to check on something or other and giggling child answers the phone. Seemed to be children playing on the phone.
Fine, I can play too.
Clicked on "Pax Picked Up" and drove to destination.

Thank you children.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

oishiin driving said:


> Guess what I did. Something not to be repeated, it could be repeated but i advise against. With a bit of luck it could work again, however it's risky, it could lead to deactivation.
> 
> It was late. I was tired. Yes, i am driving. The demand in my market is nonstop, pax complaining they wait long time to get a ride, and are very appreciative. A nice change, i get more cash tips than ever, and words of admiration, and appreciation. However the increased demand is not reflected in any type of purple zone, rarely. Lyft piles up rides faster than i can say last ride.
> 
> ...


I pick my battles, and that's reflected in my acceptance rate which I have to manage. I do that by accepting some rides that I don't really want (for example, rides Lyft gives me that are behind me when I go 85mph on a freeway - by the time I get to the next exit I can manage to reach, that ride is no longer 4 minutes away, but 10). I do that during daytime, when I know there are other Lyft's around that will eventually be nearer to pax than me, at which point the Lyft algorithm will cancel my assignment and hand it off to the other driver = my acceptance rate doesn't take a hit. 
If it's late at night as you describe, and no other Lyft will be around to bail me out, I cancel with the reason "Pickup too far". I think that's an acceptable reason for Lyft and you don't get punished for canceling. I do that so that I don't get the same party re-requesting me multiple times. If you cancel a ride (as opposed to declining), you won't be get more requests from that party.

As to what you describe doing, I'd never do that. That's outright fraud and grounds for immediate expulsion from the platform. And with Lyft not currently on-boarding new drivers, I couldn't get back on, even with a new account. And I need the money..


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Interesting, however, I have very high moral standards that would preclude me from engaging in such practices.


I, on the other hand, have a high sense of justice ... 
coupled with a sense of "IDGAF if I lose this crappy job" ... so yea ...

... I'd DO IT - and have done it - and have done worse ...



Terri Lee said:


> Have not told this story before.
> Couple of years ago got a select ping in a gated neighborhood. Called to check on something or other and giggling child answers the phone. Seemed to be children playing on the phone.
> Fine, I can play too.
> Clicked on "Pax Picked Up" and drove to destination.
> ...


Hehehe.
I got a ping once ... pulled up JUST as my pax was getting into a Yellow Cab.
Well ... ok.

Soon as the cab started rolling I started my ap.
Stayed right behind him so it looked like the pax was in my car.
Got to where they were going ... ended the ride and gave them one star and complained about "passenger was rude to me", cried a little bit.

Took the money home and felt just fine about it.

Low morals - high sense of justice.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I, on the other hand, have a high sense of justice ...
> coupled with a sense of "IDGAF if I lose this crappy job" ... so yea ...
> 
> ... I'd DO IT - and have done it - and have done worse ...
> ...


Such morals, and sense of justice, are despicable. Way beneath my social class.

In other words, I'm way better than that.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Such morals, and sense of justice, are despicable. Way beneath my social class.
> 
> In other words, I'm way better than that.


I know.
And I am jealous.
I wish I was you.

Some day, I will buy you a beer and spend ten minutes with you and you can teach me _everything_ you know.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

"High sense of justice"???

I beg to differ.
*Definition of justice*

1a *: *the maintenance or administration of what is just especially by the impartial adjustment of conflicting claims or the assignment of merited rewards or punishments meting out justice social justice
b *: *judge a supreme court justice -used as a title_Justice_ Marshall
c *: *the administration of law a fugitive from justice especially *: *the establishment or determination of rights according to the rules of law or equity a system of justice

2a *: *the quality of being just, impartial, or fair questioned the justice of the their decision
b(1) *: *the principle or ideal of just dealing or right action

(2) *: *conformity to this principle or ideal *: *righteousness the justice of their cause
c *: *the quality of conforming to law

3 *: *conformity to truth, fact, or reason *: *correctness admitted that there was much justice in these observations- T. L. Peacock
...

No, more or less a petty criminal.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Dude WTF is this post about? I have done every scam imaginable on Lyft and Uber, started reading your "article" expecting some new, covid-19 inspired version of longhauling passenger and NOTHING!!. You need to see a shrink dude....


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Smell My Finger said:


> Dude WTF is this post about? I have done every scam imaginable on Lyft and Uber, started reading your "article" expecting some new, covid-19 inspired version of longhauling passenger and NOTHING!!. You need to see a shrink dude....


Scammers, and fraudsters, need to be locked up.

My two cents.
&#128526;


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Scammers, and fraudsters, need to be locked up.
> 
> My two cents.
> &#128526;


Why aren't you in jail? You're from Miami therefore you must be involved in fraud every single day


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Smell My Finger said:


> Why aren't you in jail? You're from Miami therefore you must be involved in fraud every single day


You sound like a dumb ******!


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> You sound like a dumb @@@@@@!


you sound like a typical Miami asshole, who just happens to drive for Uber/Lyft. Guess no Brickell condo for you. How's rent in Overtown these days???



MiamiKid said:


> Interesting, however, I have very high moral standards that would preclude me from engaging in such practices.
> &#128526;


You can't have standards and drive for Lyft you idiot....


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Smell My Finger said:


> you sound like a typical Miami @@@@@@@, who just happens to drive for Uber/Lyft. Guess no Brickell condo for you. How's rent in Overtown these days???


Happen to own a handful of rentals in Overtown. In fact eight, bringing in $10K/mo. Plus fringe benefits. 
&#128513;&#127864;&#127864;



Smell My Finger said:


> you sound like a typical Miami @@@@@@@, who just happens to drive for Uber/Lyft. Guess no Brickell condo for you. How's rent in Overtown these days???
> 
> You can't have standards and drive for Lyft you idiot....


Right homie.


----------

